# Lower Leg Pain?



## HLaB (2 Mar 2008)

I have a pain in the outside of my lower leg it developed about 6weeks ago. It occurs after about 20-30mls and feels like a bruise? it tends to recover on the shorter commute but comes back again on the longer rides. I have my cleats lined up to allow my feet to be at their natural angle and my knees are grand so I think thats OK has anybody any ideas?


----------



## bobg (2 Mar 2008)

How low, do you mean on the calf muscle??


----------



## HLaB (2 Mar 2008)

bobg said:


> How low, do you mean on the calf muscle??



Its about 3-4 inches below the knee, just under a 1/4 of the way between the knee and the ankle. Its on the outside, towards the front.


----------



## yenrod (2 Mar 2008)

An artery prob. ?


----------



## walker (3 Mar 2008)

At a guess without looking at my cycling medical book (yes there is one and I have a copy) It would be your cleat position. Are the cleats lined up to *A *natural position or your natural position? it sounds like you might need to toe in a little. (or is it toe out?) basically loosen your cleats, stick your feet in, if you got a turbo this is easier, and ride the bike for a few minutes, do your feet feel more comfortable toe forward, left or right?

it's all to do with supination and pro supination and all that Malarky. 
Anyone got a more simpler form of what I'm trying to say?


----------



## col (3 Mar 2008)

HLaB said:


> Its about 3-4 inches below the knee, just under a 1/4 of the way between the knee and the ankle. Its on the outside, towards the front.




You have a muscle,which is between your chin bones,and when that gets pumped up,or devoloped a little too much,can cause pain,the thing that might cause this,is if you are pulling your toes up on the upstroke of pedalling,and its getting pumped up over time,so could be the problem on the longer rides.Try to pull up with the whole leg,and not the toes first,and see if it makes any difference?


----------

